# "Ask a question" blank for techs?



## macbri (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe this is normal since we techs are supposed to *answer* questions, not ask them 

Anyway I cannot see anything but a blank page if I go to http://macosx.com/tech-support/ask/ when logged into my tech account. Not even a single character with "view source". I've cleared the cache, (FF and Safari), restarted the apps, even rebooted! If I logout from my tech account and load the page I see the normal page recommending I register....

(I registered a test account which works fine so I got what I needed from the page, I'm just curious if I'm the only one seeing this with my tech account).  Thx.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

It works fine for me.. do you have the latest everything?


----------



## macbri (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Eric.  Yup, latest everything on the mac (10.4.8) and FF 2.  But I've also tried with FF2 and FF1.5.0.4 on a linux box from both my own account and root, so I think I've ruled out my cache or anything local-account specific as a cause     Thought it might be net-related but I have the same problems at home or at work.    Anyone else see this ever?


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 31, 2006)

I have no problem either. 

PM Scott with this problem. It could be a permissions problem with your membership account.


----------



## bobw (Nov 1, 2006)

Try deleting the Cookies.


----------



## macbri (Nov 1, 2006)

bobw said:


> Try deleting the Cookies.


 No dice,  I already tried that.  I  took Cheryl's advice and let Scott know about it.  Not at all urgent in any case


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

Just a thought: do you have some programs installed on both computers that could be causing problems, or do you have the same ISP?


----------



## macbri (Nov 1, 2006)

Nothing along those lines, and work/home ISPs are different.  I even tried IE6 and FF1.5 on a WinXP box at work with the same result, so it looks like Cheryl's right and it's  something on the server-side....


----------

